
Fifty Developer Tools of 2018 - octosphere
https://stackshare.io/posts/top-developer-tools-2018
======
Pinbenterjamin
Very bizarre...

Just reviewing some of the categories and runners up;

Application & Data Tool of the Year Javascript was pitted against frameworks
made in Javascript? It was also judged against HTML5? Against Java? Against
MSQL? All of these tools can (quite literally) be used in the same
application, cleanly.

Advice for next time; If you're going to join the hordes of writers ranking
technologies, research your categories better, and include some sort of metric
that they are judged against, other than your own experience. Because some of
these tools would be supremely useful over the winners, in the right
environment.

